# Blastocyst grading and outcome?



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi ladies- we are currently Ttc no 2 having conceived dd relatively easily with iui 7 years ago. No such luck this time around! I have put a poll in the voting room and would be really grateful if you could take the time to fill it in. It's called blastocyst grading and outcome. Just yet another way to pass my 2ww!! Wishing you all the luck in the world creating all those longed for siblings xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261100.0


----------

